# Abschlusstour durch die Grüne Hölle Freisen (01.November)



## Jupp Höllenhund (6. Oktober 2007)

Nunmehr schon im dritten Jahr wollen wir uns bei den Fahrern, Freunden und Fans der Grünen Hölle Freisen, mit einer geführten Tour bedanken. Wir führen euch am 01.11. (Start 09:00 Uhr) auf einer ca. 50 Km langen Runde über die schönsten Trails unserer CTF. Wie in jedem Jahr bieten wir euch 2 Gruppen mit unterschiedlichem Tempo an. Wobei auch in der schnellen Gruppe nicht gerast wird. An diesem Tag ist der Weg das Ziel Start und Ziel ist auf der Freizeitanlage in Freisen. Die FZA liegt ganz in der Nähe des Rathauses/Sportplatz, einfach der Beschilderung folgen. Für Warm- u. Kaltgetränke ist während und nach der Tour gesorgt. Außerdem laden wir euch nach der Tour auf einen kleinen Imbiss ein. Duschen (warm)   stehen im Sportheim des FC Freisen zur Verfügung. Grundsätzlich ist die Tour mit allem drum und dran für euch kostenlos. Wem es gefallen hat und wer möchte kann sich dann mit einer kleinen Spende an den Umkosten beteiligen. 

Damit wir etwas planen können, meldet euch bitte unter Folgender Adresse an. 

[email protected]

oder 

[email protected]

Vielen Dank 

Euer Jupp


----------



## Stiff88 (8. Oktober 2007)

Wenn ich Zeit habe, bin ich dabei!

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (14. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Snison,

.... nur wenn ich mit meiner LX-Kurbel mitfahren darf . . .


----------



## snison (26. Oktober 2007)

Gianty schrieb:


> Hallo Snison,
> 
> .... nur wenn ich mit meiner LX-Kurbel mitfahren darf . . .



Hi Gianty! Es sei dir gestattet - auch wenns dein Bike auf über 8 Kilo drückt  
Cu Snison


----------



## snison (31. Oktober 2007)

Hi! Über 50 Starter haben sich nunmehr angemeldet. Die äußeren Bedingungen sind prima - außer dem Laub sind die Trails klasse fahrbar - nasse Abschnitte werden eh, falls möglich, weggelassen. Für Morgen ist Sonne gemeldet, trotzdem werden wir bei ca. 6 Grad C starten, im Verlauf soll es dann 11-14 Grad warm werden; also warm, aber auch nicht übertrieben warm, anziehen.
Bis denne 
Snison


----------



## tiegerbaehr (2. November 2007)

Vielen Dank an die Freisener Biker: Eine tolle Veranstaltung bei Traumwetter. Macht bitte weiter so, wir kommen gerne öfter.


----------



## cpetit (3. November 2007)

Hallo,

mein Kumpel hat in der Dusche seineShimano Bike-Schuhe vergessen.

Konnte vielleicht einer der Organisatoren mal schauen ob sie noch dort stehen?


----------



## snison (3. November 2007)

Hi! War heute dort, leider die Schuhe nicht mehr . Näheres in meiner Mail an dich. Snison


----------



## puremalt (3. November 2007)

Freisen war mal wieder die Reise wert. Gewohnt Topstrecke, sogar mit neuen Varianten, tadellose Orga, warme Duschen, lecker Essen und das alles bei Kaiserwetter. Wem, wie ich schon mehrfach gehört habe, die Anfahrt zu weit war, hat mal wieder was verpasst. Die Grüne Hölle sollte sich jeder leidenschaftliche MTBler in seinen Terminplan schreiben. In meinem ist's jedenfalls fest gebucht. Macht weiter so!


----------



## snison (24. November 2007)

cpetit schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mein Kumpel hat in der Dusche seineShimano Bike-Schuhe vergessen.
> 
> Konnte vielleicht einer der Organisatoren mal schauen ob sie noch dort stehen?



Hi Cpetit, sind die Schuhe (wurden gefunden) schon bei seinem Herrchen?
Gruß aus der Hölle
Snison


----------



## snison (7. Oktober 2008)

Hi! Ich nutze den alten Tread aus dem letztem Jahr nun einfach um wieder auf unsere AbschluÃfahrt hinzuweisen. Meldet euch schnell an, die StartplÃ¤tze sind stark begehrt und evtl. mÃ¼ssen wir irgendwann dann auch mal ein Limit setzen und Absagen erteilen! Anmeldungen auschlieÃlich auf unserer Website unter Kontakt - Ihr erhaltet dann eine Nachricht von uns.
Snison

Hier noch 'ne Kopie von unserer Site:

Wir wollen euch auch in diesem Jahr am 01. November durch die GrÃ¼ne HÃ¶lle Freisen jagen.
Aufgrund der groÃen Nachfrage mÃ¼ssen wir aber besser planen kÃ¶nnen als die Jahre zuvorâ¦
Deshalb brauchen wir von euch eine, wenn auch unverbindliche Anmeldung.
Sendet uns bitte eure Anmeldung Ã¼ber den Kontakt. 
Sagt uns auch bitte ob ihr jemanden mitbringt (Anzahl und Namen)! 
Nach der Anmeldung bekommt ihr eine Mail mit dem Treffpunkt und der Abfahrtzeit von uns. 
Wir werden euch wie immer in zwei Gruppen durch die HÃ¶lle fÃ¼hren:
Eine schnelle Gruppe, wobei auch hier kein Rennen gefahren wird 
und eine langsamere Gruppe. 
Aber auch in der langsamen Gruppe setzen wir eine gewisse Grundlage an Fahrtechnik und Kondition voraus, denn:
Auch die langsame Gruppe ist nicht fÃ¼r MTB AnfÃ¤nger geeignet!
Ihr fahrt mit uns die schÃ¶nsten Trails durch die GrÃ¼ne HÃ¶lle, dabei sind wir je nach Witterung sicher 3 â max. 5h unterwegs. AbkÃ¼rzen ist jederzeit mÃ¶glich, aber wer will das schonâ¦?
Wie immer haben wir an mindestens zwei Stellen Verpflegung mit Kalt-, WarmgetrÃ¤nken und Kuchen usw. fÃ¼r euch.
AuÃerdem gibt es im Ziel neben einer warmen Dusche auch etwas warmes zu Essen und ganz sicher auch das eine oder andere GetrÃ¤nk.
Und jetzt der Hammer:
FÃ¼r das alles verlangen wir wieder kein Geld!!! 
Wer im Anschluss aber was in den Hut schmeiÃen will, darf dies natÃ¼rlich gerne tun!!!

Wir freuen uns schon auf euchâ¦

Euer Jupp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dijo (8. Oktober 2008)

schon gebucht.


----------



## p41n (9. Oktober 2008)

hab mich auch mal angemeldet.. jetzt muss nur noch das wetter mitspielen 

 ihr solltet allerdings die Statusmeldung ändern.. vielleicht in "Danke für ihre Anfrage" oder so etwas in der Art..


----------



## snison (10. Oktober 2008)

p41n schrieb:


> ihr solltet allerdings die Statusmeldung ändern.. vielleicht in "Danke für ihre Anfrage" oder so etwas in der Art..



Weiß zwar nicht was es daran zu ändern gibt, aber für dich hab ich dann halt ne andere Version:

Alles korrekt Alda!
Is Arschkrass dass du kommst, brings dein Fahrrad mit, wird voll lustig!
 
Bis denne,
Sni


----------



## p41n (10. Oktober 2008)

snison schrieb:


> Weiß zwar nicht was es daran zu ändern gibt, aber für dich hab ich dann halt ne andere Version:
> 
> Alles korrekt Alda!
> Is Arschkrass dass du kommst, brings dein Fahrrad mit, wird voll lustig!
> ...




  

Super.. Genau so was hatte ich mir vorgestellt.. 

Aber is ja auch egal.. Wollte nur anmerken, dass momentan "Ihr Beitrag wurde entfernt" als Meldung angezeigt wird, wenn man das ausgefüllte Kontaktformular absendet. Dachte nur, euch würde das interessieren.. So manchen User könnte das vielleicht verwirren.. 

Ich bin meinen Usern jedenfalls immer sehr dankbar, wenn sie mir Bugs auf meiner Site aufzeigen. Oder ist das etwa so gewollt?


----------



## snison (11. Oktober 2008)

p41n schrieb:


> ...Aber is ja auch egal.. Wollte nur anmerken, dass momentan "Ihr Beitrag wurde entfernt" als Meldung angezeigt wird, wenn man das ausgefüllte Kontaktformular absendet. Dachte nur, euch würde das interessieren.. So manchen User könnte das vielleicht verwirren..
> 
> Ich bin meinen Usern jedenfalls immer sehr dankbar, wenn sie mir Bugs auf meiner Site aufzeigen. Oder ist das etwa so gewollt?



Ach das meintest du? Sorry, Ich hatte da an unsre Anmeldebestätigung gedacht. 
Ja, Merci - ich werd mich drum kümmern, aber unser Webadmin ist grad in Urlaub.
Sni


----------



## p41n (11. Oktober 2008)

Prima!  Ansonsten habt ihr übrigens eine schöne Site.. Gefällt mir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snison (15. Oktober 2008)

Schön! Das freut uns natürlich!!! 
Sni


----------



## Deleted 48245 (21. Oktober 2008)

Wir werden auch kommen und ich nehme extra einen Rucksack mit einigen Schläuchen und einem Kettennieter mit - kann man immer gebrauchen, gell Sni, gell Daniel


----------



## snison (22. Oktober 2008)

Hi Gianty!
Ich mach mir den Anhänger mit zwei Ersatzrädern ans Rad. Damit werd ich ja dann 66km weit kommen?  Hoff ich doch 
Bis denne
Sni


----------



## Deleted 48245 (22. Oktober 2008)

snison schrieb:


> Hi Gianty!
> Ich mach mir den Anhänger mit zwei Ersatzrädern ans Rad. Damit werd ich ja dann 66km weit kommen?  Hoff ich doch
> Bis denne
> Sni



Anhänger mit 2 Ersatzrädern 
Dann muss ich ja mind. 4 Schläuche mitnehmen.. 
Du und 66 km ohne Plattfuß....... das ist ja das gleiche als würde ich behaupten 66 km fahren zu können ohne 1 mal zu stürzen....
Wir werden es sehen


----------



## Dijo (24. Oktober 2008)

Der Wettergott scheints wieder gut mit den Höllenhundenzu meinen. Nach Regen und Schneeregen in der kommenden Woche solls an Allerheiligen trocken bleiben

bei Tageshöchstwerten von 0 Grad 

( Vorhersage von wetter.com)

Das wird dann wohl ein heisser Ritt auf kühlen Pfaden.


----------



## Tommy320is (24. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

ich hab die Tage vorsorglich meinen schleichenden Druckverlust behoben
mmh, 0 Grad ist ja nicht so wahnsinnig viel...
Ich hab mich für die "schnelle" Gruppe angemeldet, wer ist noch dabei? Und welchen Schnitt werden wir etwa fahrn?

Gruß


----------



## snison (26. Oktober 2008)

Tommy320is schrieb:


> ...Und welchen Schnitt werden wir etwa fahrn? Gruß


...ja, das ist so ne Sache - wenn jetzt Sommer wär hätt ich gesagt, 'n 17er bis 18er Schnitt, aber im November bei Laub und tiefem Boden, dann dazu noch geführt mit nem langen Schwanz der bergauf auffährt und bergab bis zu mehreren 100m auseinanderzieht kann ich da bei bestem Willen keine Angaben dazu machen. Das sollte aber auch nebensächlich sein, der Spass am Fahren und an der anschließenden Plauderrunde am Feuer steht an diesem Tag absolut im Vordergrund.
Sni


----------



## Tommy320is (26. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

Ich bin die letzten 8 Wochen fast nicht gefahrn und war mir nicht sicher ob ich mithalten kann - deswegen die Frage. Nicht das ihr auf mich warten müsst.
Aber ich denke so wirds klappen.

Gruß


----------



## p41n (26. Oktober 2008)

Tommy320is schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich bin die letzten 8 Wochen fast nicht gefahrn und war mir nicht sicher ob ich mithalten kann - deswegen die Frage. Nicht das ihr auf mich warten müsst.
> Aber ich denke so wirds klappen.
> ...



Im Wald zurück gelassen, wird keiner.. Auch nicht in der schnellen Gruppe!


----------



## Tommy320is (26. Oktober 2008)

p41n schrieb:


> Im Wald zurück gelassen, wird keiner.. Auch nicht in der schnellen Gruppe!


Na dann bin ich ja beruhigt - hab nämlich Angst allein im Wald 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p41n (29. Oktober 2008)

wir sollten doch noch eine bestätigungsmail bekommen.. habe bisher nichts erhalten..


----------



## snison (30. Oktober 2008)

p41n schrieb:


> wir sollten doch noch eine bestätigungsmail bekommen.. habe bisher nichts erhalten..




HI - ich denke bei dir ist was bei deiner Anmeldung schief gelaufen, lt.  Info gabs wohl kurzzeitig Probleme bei 1&1, unsrem Provider. Bitte sei so lieb und melde dich doch nochmals an weil ich deine Email Adresse so nicht ausmachen kann. Ich schick dir dann umgehend die Bestätigung zu.

Hat sonst noch jemand Probleme bei der Anmeldung gehabt oder keine Bestätigung bekommen? Bitte melden.

Sni


----------



## p41n (30. Oktober 2008)

So, die erneute Anmeldung ist unterwegs..


----------



## snison (31. Oktober 2008)

p41n schrieb:


> So, die erneute Anmeldung ist unterwegs..



keine Ahnung ob du unter den neuen Anmeldungen dabei warst, deshalb hier nun die allgemeine Anmeldebestätigung damit du (und die anderen bei denen es nicht geklappt haben sollte) weißt wann und wo es zur Sache geht:

Hallo!
Danke für Deine Anmeldung. 
Du bist nun für die 4. Grüne Hölle Abschlußfahrt angemeldet.
Wir freuen uns auf dein kommen.
Treff ist bei jedem Wetter an Allerheiligen, also am 01.11.08 in Freisen auf dem Rathausplatz.
Je nach Gruppe, Witterung und Streckenbefahrbarkeit wird die Streckenlänge zwischen 46 und 66km liegen.
Eine gute und CTF-erfahrene Fitness setzen wir voraus.
Startzeit ist Punkt 10.00 Uhr, Einkehr ist spätestens gegen 15.00 Uhr. 
Dann warmes Duschen und wer will kann noch sein Rad waschen.
Danach gibts wie immer was heißes zu essen und kühle Getränke.
Bitte pünktlich erscheinen und den Rest des Tages nicht zu stark verplanen - der Ausklang war immer so ab 17.00 Uhr gewesen.
Solltest du nicht kommen können, bitten wir dich uns rechtzeitig per Mail abzusagen damit wir deinen Startplatz weiter vergeben können.

Cu in Hell...
Snison & Uwe


----------



## Dämon__ (31. Oktober 2008)

hi snison,
habe mich auch noch schnell angemeldet, hoffe doch das daß noch geht.


----------



## [email protected] (31. Oktober 2008)

Hallo snison,
kann man sich noch vor Ort anmelden.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## p41n (31. Oktober 2008)

snison schrieb:


> keine Ahnung ob du unter den neuen Anmeldungen dabei warst, deshalb hier nun die allgemeine Anmeldebestätigung damit du (und die anderen bei denen es nicht geklappt haben sollte) weißt wann und wo es zur Sache geht:
> 
> Hallo!
> Danke für Deine Anmeldung.
> ...



Danke Dir..Hat sich allerdings nun doch erledigt, da ich nicht teilnehmen werde. Mir ist etwas wichtiges dazwischen gekommen.. Könnt meinen Startplatz also weitergeben.. 

Dir und den anderen viel Spaß..


----------

